# Fuji XD picture card



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi I have a H 512 MB memory card. When i take loads of photos and upload a few to my pc and put it back in the camera it says the card is not formated and i lose all the photos. What is wrong or what am i doing wrong?


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you know what the card is formatted as?


----------



## elexes (Jul 20, 2006)

ur pc is probably changing the format of the card automaticly . then when u put it back into your camera it cant be read so the camera changes it again .


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yep, you need to format the card everytime you put it back in the camera


----------



## elexes (Jul 20, 2006)

i think the cards in the camera is stored as fat or fat16 . its been so long since i last spoke about fat my memory is grogy .

but u cant downgrade fat without dataloss .
but u can upgrade fat without dataloss


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Not every time just on the odd occasion, especaily when there are photos on it.


----------

